# Natural anchor point and release?



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Today I found a youtube clip by Volp OCT 3 2021, titled "Talking about long distance shooting and consistent draw length"

Yes he is shooting frameless but it translates to frame shooting too.

I personally can relate to the "consistent draw length" content as my shooting style is very much similar, with a natural floating anchor point instead of an awkward feeling face plant. From there I found advancing rearwards to a 3/4 butterfly draw was a fairly easy gradual progression.
His explanation of using your back(archery style) to lock in your anchor and extending the frame forward to the aim point, for me just works and is repeatable.

IMHO the man makes sense and the tutorial is worth a watch.

If this helps one shooter.....


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for sharing...I love watching Volp, he has such an easy and relaxed style at shooting. I also try to lock in my back for stability.


----------

